
Groupon Revenue Hit $760 Million Last Year - ssclafani
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703408604576164641411042376.html
======
phlux
What would be best to know, is assuming that groupon's take is 50%, what
revenue impact they had on the businesses. Is that 750MM that would not have
otherwise been spent on those goods/services?

Or did groupon hasten the expenditure of that money on them?

